# Bari (Italy)



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

sooo beautiful


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome thread! The architecture is just wonderful here, and Bari is a city that is no doubt a real dream to walk round. :cheers:


----------



## barimia (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics @barimia  those pics are from google-earth program?


----------



## barimia (Sep 12, 2007)

^^
It's Google maps and the option is "google street view"...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

forzabbà!


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

I love Bari. 

Just spent some hours there (waiting for the ferry for Greece), but i adored the old part of the city. It looked like the old quarter of Lisbon (Alfama).


----------



## barimia (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you seattle :cheers:


----------



## Tony Resta (Jul 3, 2007)

Ive been to Bari once to watch an important football match, the city has an awesome stadium:


----------



## barimia (Sep 12, 2007)

^^ 
The stadium has been drawn by Renzo Piano.

It's awesome!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The stadium looks nice indeed


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

^^ Saint Nicolaus Stadium, Renzo Piano, 1990.

It is called "the spaceship"...









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12196159










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12196196


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

cute town:cheers:


----------



## barimia (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you l'eau....it's a cute town above the sea level


----------



## barimia (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pdiablos/3429328785/sizes/l/


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/radicalvillage/3431336885/sizes/l/


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

Da http://www.flickr.com/photos/sfumatura_it/3109727931/in/set-72157615500090299/ 
Foto di Valerria Morrone - Sfumatura.


----------



## kemet1984 (Jun 22, 2008)

Una città tra più bella del mondo, velocemente. A certain strong opulence is exuded from Bari; it is a wonderfully sculpted cityscape.


----------



## barimia (Sep 12, 2007)

^^
Too kind!!

Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

So pretty city, and great photos, lads 

Not that I'm surprised, Italy is full of manmade beauty.


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

Edit.


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

What a city! Beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice set of pics (recent ones) @Wasca  thanks for sharing


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

^^


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

Pictures taken by fabio Saga
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabiobarbiero/sets/72157617790759125/


----------



## kemet1984 (Jun 22, 2008)

Grazie, Wasca, I am becoming more enamored of Bari everyday. 

I am becoming a little envious, I wish to live in so fine dwellings:








Thank you also Fabio Saga


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

^^Thank you.


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

kemet1984 said:


> Thank you also Fabio Saga


P.S. I think he's a tourist. I took his pictures from flikr.com


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

capricorn2000 said:


> wowow....another beautiful Italian city..
> what comes to my mind of Bari is St. Nicholas....who is believed to be the alter ego of Santa Claus in catholic Philippines.
> any comment?
> 
> ...


Sure, San Nicola (Italy), i.e. Sint Niklaas (Netherlands), i.e. Santa Claus (USA).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the updated photos of Bari and especially the old town...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Reminds me Havana


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

*Monumental Seaside*



















From: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3649592361/in/photostream/

*Saint Sabino Cathedral*



















Da:http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthias_lang/3590406770/in/photostream/


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice city.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow. didn't expect something so amazing


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice city and great photos!


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you all.


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

->


----------

